# So am I doing the right thing by being firm? - Advice Needed



## Kerry Dudley (Jul 23, 2017)

So this is my second post on here and I may be asking this in the wrong part of the forum, but here goes.

As my newbie intro says I was diagnosed on 18th July and told by the Doctor that I had three months to get my levels to normal and lose half a stone else it was onto Metformin.

So fast forward to Friday and my first meeting with the practice nurse to be told, and I'm paraphrasing here

1. I was going straight on to Metformin. When I said that that the Doctor had said not for three months, she kind of ignored me and only got the message when I refused to take the script, so that was great start.

2. I told her I had brought a monitor and had started to record my levels (thanks to the advice on here) to look for food triggers,  thinking I would at least start a conversation about food. Response word for word was "I don't want you checking your levels".  Really !! Why? 
Again paraphrasing  - a. she was the professional (which means Im to stupid to understand) and b. I should do as I'm told (which fits in well with what is supposed to be a self managed condition).   

So as I said earlier. When I refused to take the prescription for Metformin. I was asked where I was getting my information from and why was I starting off being 'difficult'. To which, I admit, my rather crass response was, as a masters educated individual, I can actually read, and I do have the tools and ability to carry out a novel concept called research. I freely admit I was more than a trifle miffed at that point, and it didn't go down well. 

Im not in denial or trying to be difficult. So i tried to explain by saying I didnt want Metformin immediately because I wanted to try to get my levels down without drugs if possible, and more importantly I suffer from Reflux disorder and I only have one kidney. two contra indicators for Metformin are stomach issues and kidney issues so I rather hoped to discuss any other options with the Doctor first.

Anyway, straight question peeps. Am I doing the right thing? Should I try to keep my own level of control here or am I being difficult? too difficult? ... TBH this is hard enough to get my head around in the first instance.

So what do you guys think? Advice gratefully received.

Apologies for the length of this. If you got to this point thanks for reading 

Kerry


----------



## Dave W (Jul 23, 2017)

I think you've got your head screwed on, and your GP possibly has too. I suspect the nurse isn't too well clued up on diabetes which isn't unusual, and even some diabetes specialist nurses are not all that up to date with current research.
T2D is largely self managed and if you can manage without meds you ought to give it a try and save the NHS a few bob in the process! You can always fall back on meds if diet doesn't do it.


----------



## Kerry Dudley (Jul 23, 2017)

my thoughts entirely.... Thanks Dave....


----------



## Ljc (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh you rebel you  I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall .   Dunno why  but I've got a strong feeling that you are soon going to get her trained up. 

Ok My thoughts are.
Practice nurses dont usually have very much training on Diabetes and some are far better than  others. 
See how you go without meds, providing you find its not too hard or too restrictive and you're able to achieve good control then that is fine.
However not everyone can do it without meds and I sure wouldn't think it's good if a person had to cut things out so much that it made them Miserable or even worse ill. 
It may well be that in time the relationship with your nurse will improve , mine has , we didn't get off to a good start either.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2017)

It's your body, so any decisions about treatment should be in consultation with healthcare professionals. I wonder how the GP recorded their consultation with you? Is it possible the practice nurse didn't know what had been decided?
In the meantime, keep doing the right things!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 24, 2017)

Kerry Dudley said:


> So this is my second post on here and I may be asking this in the wrong part of the forum, but here goes.
> 
> As my newbie intro says I was diagnosed on 18th July and told by the Doctor that I had three months to get my levels to normal and lose half a stone else it was onto Metformin.
> 
> ...



I would like to say that I'm shocked by the lack of professionalism and the utter ignorance of that DN ,, however,, Im not.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 24, 2017)

Kerry Dudley said:


> So this is my second post on here and I may be asking this in the wrong part of the forum, but here goes.
> 
> As my newbie intro says I was diagnosed on 18th July and told by the Doctor that I had three months to get my levels to normal and lose half a stone else it was onto Metformin.
> 
> ...


Kerry...its just after 6am...Monday morning...pouring down with rain...I so enjoyed reading your post...brightened the start of my day...like  @Ljc I would have loved to be a fly on the wall for that discussion too...in answer to your questions...no I don't believe you are being difficult at all...you've thought clearly & carefully about your approach to your diabetes management...researched...made what is the right decision for you with your GP's approval...a trial period of three months in those circumstances is the right decision for you at this stage...as for testing I am a firm believer that is the main indicator of how we control our blood sugars levels...learn to adjust our diets...lifestyle...like you and many others here...I was advised not to test...no need...not beneficial...I accepted that advice initially...did not test for the first couple of months...then joined the forum...best advice I was given was to test...test...test...as @Dave W says you seem to have your head screwed on...not always appreciated by some of our health care professionals...if you can manage without the medication (particularly given the possible kidney & stomach issues)...and your GP is happy to support that...no reason why the DSN/Practice Nurse should seek to interfere...I had many many difficulties with my GP...worked hard with him...now the relationship is better...productive...the DSN did come into the picture many months after my DX...one appointment with her was sufficient for me to realise she knew little about me...knew little about how I should best manage my diabetes...said she considered me obsessive for testing...now I refuse to see her...well done you!


----------



## Kerry Dudley (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you you lovely people. Its good to be able to talk about this stuff, because as  I said its hard enough to get your head around this at the beginning without any added stress. I did come home and think about it and wonder if i had done the right thing. I feel better about the conversation now.

Have a beautiful, if soggy (well it is here in Nottingham) day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello Kerry you did exactly the right thing, it's your body and your choice. The practice nurse sounds lie a control freak. As you say it's your condition.

Go Kerry  go and prove the silly what's it wrong.

Edited as had Kerry's gender wrong


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 24, 2017)

From what you said, your GP did an action plan: something to do, a target and a time period. This is exactly what health care professionals Need to be doing. I consider it a requirement of patient management as well as managing a condition.
Plus the contra indicated for metformin.
Not a medical person, don't know enough about T2 or metformin to say whether to take. However, given your situation, sounds very reasonable to not take it yet.

Not being difficult is just taking the script and going away. Not asking questions, certainly not requiring answers. Not seeking information. Not trying to manage your condition. Not being involved at all.
Being difficult is exactly what you need to be. Health care professionals are not people for patient involvement.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh Kerry, you did make me laugh - especially at the 'novel concept called research'! Seriously though you are absolutely right in sticking to your guns over this. Your GP has given you a plan and you sound perfectly able to start taking control over your own condition.

We have to deal with our condition every single day, your nurse doesn't, and for her to say these things only goes to show she has no idea neither of how to manage diabetes nor how to speak to people.

Carry on, try your GP's plan for three months and see how you go. We can offer support and information - all the best to you, and let us know what happens


----------



## Kerry Dudley (Jul 24, 2017)

I love you peeps, but can I point out one thing, and please don't feel bad, as  i have always found this amusing.

Kerry in this instance is a bloke.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 24, 2017)

Kerry Dudley said:


> I love you peeps, but can I point out one thing, and please don't feel bad, as  i have always found this amusing.
> 
> Kerry in this instance is a bloke.




Quite right too !!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 24, 2017)

Kerry Dudley said:


> I love you peeps, but can I point out one thing, and please don't feel bad, as  i have always found this amusing.
> 
> Kerry in this instance is a bloke.


Oops


----------



## Kerry Dudley (Jul 24, 2017)

No Oops required... 

I have in fact been;

a. admitted to a female surgical ward for a routine operation in the past, and 
b. walked into an introductory team meeting that had about 20 blokes attending,I was expecting 6 total, after they had  been told their replacement Programme Manager was called Kerry, was blonde haired and blue eyed, stood 5' 9" tall and had a 42" chest

The disappointment was evident, and most had disappeared by the first break..... Funny that


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 24, 2017)

Funny thing is that I assumed you were a guy.... Probably because I worked with a guy called Kerry.....

Now if you were called Sue..... _Starts humming to himself....
Well my daddy left home when I was three
And he didn't leave much to Ma and me
Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze
Now, I don't blame him 'cause he run and hid
But the meanest thing that he ever did
Was before he left, he went and named me "Sue_


----------



## Bloden (Jul 26, 2017)

Good for you, Kerry-bloke. I'm more of a 'nod n smile' person, so it's great to hear that you properly stood up for yourself.

I met my new practice nurse recently (I've just moved) and was gobsmacked by pretty much everything she said.  I did actually put my foot down about a couple of things - I've only been diabetic for 9 years after all - and now when I say hello to her on the street she looks a bit scared. 

It's your diabetes and you've got the right attitude, IMHO.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 26, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Funny thing is that I assumed you were a guy.... Probably because I worked with a guy called Kerry.....
> 
> Now if you were called Sue..... _Starts humming to himself....
> Well my daddy left home when I was three
> ...




Funny enough my parents always said I should have been a boy as I was such a tom boy as a child


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Jul 26, 2017)

I am absolutely in favour of questioning the reasoning behind decisions proposed by DSNs and GPs when given dogmatic advice (when I think it should be a matter of consultation and agreement) and I regret that I did not have access to the information now available on this forum much earlier.  I am now able to speak to a dietitian who is aware that dietary advice has changed considerably during the four years since it became her specialisation. I would be perfectly happy never to see the DSN again. (And after our last meeting that may be the only point of agreement between us.)


----------



## Ditto (Jul 26, 2017)

:: claps ::


----------



## EllaRose71 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi Kerry, Good for you, you are an inspiration.
I go tomorrow for a test to see if I am Diabetic, I have some typical symptoms, so guess that's a yes.
I would never have thought to _not take the script_ from the DN after the Dr said to wait and see if you could manage it before taking meds. But now I realise that it is logical to try by diet and exercise alone at the beginning.
Ella


----------



## New-journey (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Kerry, you are in the right place, many of us here have been told we are 'difficult' for having our own thoughts and strategies. I am preparing for my arrogant consultant to tell me I am doing it all wrong without even asking me how I get my numbers. But important thing is as you say, it is all about self management and we need to find out what works for us. Good luck with everything, sounds like you know what you are doing and hope they start listening to you!


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 1, 2017)

I have 'difficult' on my record too

You are doing absolutely the right thing.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm difficult by definition, but it's my belief that most folk with a spark of intelligence know their bodies better than any doctor does, and if they have a perfectly reasonable approach to their condition that's fine. This all falls down when their plans include quackery like homeopathy, or Dr Google, but not if they light on this forum.


----------

